# Smith and Wesson 22lr revolver model 617-6 SOLD



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Smith and Wesson model 617-6 22LR 10 shot revolver 99% condition
$600.00 C.C. permit please. P.M. if interested.

SOLD


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

NOTE; I had more interest in this gun than any of the bigger calibers that were less money---interesting:noidea:


----------

